# Are there any bands you just CAN'T STAND...



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

but there is just one or two songs you love?

I hate Fall Out Boy, but Golden is a great song.
I also just don't like Evanescence, but I enjoy Imaginary.  Snow White Queen is... alright.


----------



## Ralphh (Sep 17, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I hate Fall Out Boy, but Golden is a great song.
> I also just don't like Evanescence, but I enjoy Imaginary.  Snow White Queen is... alright.



Good bands to hate!
I can't stand; My Chemical Romance, Nickleback, Papa Roach, Disturbed, Staind, Coldplay, Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, All American Regects, and the list goes on.  Corporate shit ftl. :||


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Ralphh said:


> Good bands to hate!
> I can't stand; My Chemical Romance, Nickleback, Papa Roach, Disturbed, Staind, Coldplay, Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, All American Regects, and the list goes on.  Corporate shit ftl. :||


There's a thread for this.
But I agree with all of those EXCEPT Papa Roach.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 17, 2009)

I hate Radiohead, but I love Creep.

Which makes me, like, the only one.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 17, 2009)

Shooter Jennings.
One or two good songs, everything else is a gold-plated turd.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

Cant believe no one said this...
JONAS BROTHERS! THEY ISHT EVIL! 
EDIT: Missed the good song part.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Cant believe no one said this...
> JONAS BROTHERS! THEY ISHT EVIL!


...they have a good song?


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 17, 2009)

Edit: Oh, nevermind, I didn't see you had to like a few of the songs from the band to post them. derp


----------



## Barak (Sep 17, 2009)

Tokyo Hotel


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Barak said:


> Tokyo Hotel


I love that shemale's voice :3  Songs are kinda shit, though.


----------



## Aquin (Sep 17, 2009)

Hannah Montana and The Jonas Brothers.

Just pure Disney fronted epic fail! I can't seem to go a day without hearing them mentioned, or seeing some fucked up commercial.

Oh.. and Linkin Park ever since they became over-popular towards their second album.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 17, 2009)

Surprisingly, Nickelback has a few songs that don't totally suck. Wouldn't say I love them, but good enough I actually put one on my MP3 player.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Edit: Oh, nevermind, I didn't see you had to like a few of the songs from the band to post them. derp



Yeah, missed that..


----------



## Takun (Sep 17, 2009)

Stawks said:


> I hate Radiohead, but I love Creep.
> 
> Which makes me, like, the only one.



Why, out of all songs, Creep?  Ewwwwwww

Let Down, No Surprises, Exit Music for a Film, How to Disappear Completely, Faust Arp.... pick a good one.  B:


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 17, 2009)

Anything by Green Day since 2004. Everything before American Idiot is A++++.


----------



## Takun (Sep 17, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Anything by Green Day since 2004. Everything before American Idiot is A++++.



So I heard Boulevard of Broken Dreams completely rips off Wonderwall.  O:


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Anything by Green Day since 2004. Everything before American Idiot is A++++.


I like Jesus of Suburbia, Give Me Novocain, and a large amount of 21st Century Breakdown.

But it's nothing like Dookie or Nimrod :/


----------



## Dass (Sep 17, 2009)

Most metal bands, really. Except Iron Maiden. They're awesome.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

Hannah Montana. I do like one of her songs and it makes me feel terrible.


----------



## Shindo (Sep 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Hannah Montana. I do like one of her songs and it makes me feel terrible.



SHENZ!
cake theme, i dig it


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

Shindo said:


> SHENZ!
> cake theme, i dig it


Thanks dood.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 17, 2009)

I dislike the Rolling Stones, and all the people freaking out about ACDC.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 17, 2009)

Let's set the way-back machine for this band: *Supertramp*






 Is there anything worse for your ears then The Logical Song?  I doubt it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 17, 2009)

Nightwish, I think the tenth man down is one of the few songs that make me not rage due to shitty lyrics.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Why, out of all songs, Creep?  Ewwwwwww
> 
> Let Down, No Surprises, Exit Music for a Film, How to Disappear Completely, Faust Arp.... pick a good one.  B:



I hate Radiohead. Why would I prefer songs that sound... more like Radiohead? Creep is cool because it sounds nothing like anything else they've done.

Also: Mastodon. "Colony of Birchmen" is epic, everything else is shit. Except for the Aqua Teen Hunger Force movie intro... that was also awesome.


----------



## Takun (Sep 18, 2009)

Stawks said:


> I hate Radiohead. Why would I prefer songs that sound... more like Radiohead? Creep is cool because it sounds nothing like anything else they've done.
> 
> Also: Mastodon. "Colony of Birchmen" is epic, everything else is shit. Except for the Aqua Teen Hunger Force movie intro... that was also awesome.



>Radiohead shit
>Mastodon shit


Cool story bro.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Also: Mastodon. "Colony of Birchmen" is epic, everything else is shit. Except for the Aqua Teen Hunger Force movie intro... that was also awesome.


 
Go play more Rock Band 2 faggot. :V

Mastodon kicks more ass than you'll ever be able to comprehend.


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Also: Mastodon. "Colony of Birchmen" is epic, everything else is shit. Except for the Aqua Teen Hunger Force movie intro... that was also awesome.


 
This.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Nick said:


> This.


 
 Shut up Nick. :V


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Shut up Nick. :V


 
That's not what _she_ said.


----------



## Takun (Sep 18, 2009)

That's not The Last Baron?? D:


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> That's not The Last Baron?? D:


 
Amazing fucking song. <3


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 18, 2009)

First of all, obligatory Hannah Montana and Jonas Brothers.

Second, I really can't stand My Chemical Romance. I like a few of their songs, but most of 'em are nothing but Emo bullshit.

Other than that, there aren't really any particular bands that annoy me, just genres in general, and that's just a matter of preference. Like for example, I can't stand most Rap, but I know a lot of people love it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 18, 2009)

Can't really think of many I have exceptions for, but these are ones I flat out hate through and through:

My Chemical Romance, Fallout Boy, Hannah Montana, HIM, Mindless Self Indulgence, Hawthorne Heights, Evanescence, Paramore, Godsmack, Panic at the Disco, ACDC, Slipknot, Insane Clown Posse, Korn

anything screamy, anything too growly, anything emo, anything country, anything gospel


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Go play more Rock Band 2 faggot. :V
> 
> Mastodon kicks more ass than you'll ever be able to comprehend.



Hipster metal is bullshit 

Listen to grind or kill yourself

Optimally, both.


Boris is probably the only hipster metal band I can stand for more than like two minutes, but that's because they're inspired by Melvins


Radiohead
Soupjam Stevens
Oasis
Really just like all of indie that happy la-de-da shit that makes me want to break faces because it's the soundtrack to a million fucking hipster wet dreams thanks for voting in Obama you fucks he's a bastard I hope you rot I hope you rot I HOPE YOU ROT AND DIE and Morrissey is a faggot in denial never again if Pete Wentz loves the Smiths how can they be indie Bone Awl is black metal WITTR has been done before we all know that you liked them when they first started but now they've sold out how about you grow up preteen mindset a million reasons to kill the current generation and start over start over Start over 

This is hardcore

This is the future


----------



## Azure (Sep 18, 2009)

So it took you this long to realize that Morissey is a faggot?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So it took you this long to realize that Morissey is a faggot?



NO I ALREADY KNEW


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Hipster metal is bullshit
> 
> Listen to grind or kill yourself


 
Grindcore is fucking gay and for emo kids in the closet.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Grindcore is fucking gay and for emo kids in the closet.



KEVIN SHARP WOULD LIKE A WORD WITH YOUUUUUUU



HOLY SHIT YOU ARE SO LUCKY TO BE IN SHITCAGO CAUSE I AM HULKIN TO PHENOMENAL DEGREES


no seriously say that to my face


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> KEVIN SHARP WOULD LIKE A WORD WITH *omitted*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would if I could see you right now.

And that link is garbage. Removed from quote.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I would if I could see you right now.
> 
> And that link is garbage. Removed from quote.



You don't even like punk what good are you?


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You don't even like punk what good are you?


 

I'm better than your grindcore.


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2009)

Britney Spears kicks both ur music's asses.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I'm better than your grindcore.



Get out my face


Get out my face





No really though the metal you listen to sucks for the most part


Meshuggah is good


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Get out my face
> 
> 
> Get out my face
> ...


 
Meh, I love my metal and don't like yours, and vice versa. 

Wait, wtf? How do we both <3 Meshuggah, then?


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 18, 2009)

MY METAL IS BEST CUZ IT CANT RUST


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2009)

This was all really just an exercise in futility I like to PUSH PEOPLE'S BUTTONS as it were















Coldplay sucks


----------



## Scautty (Sep 18, 2009)

Um. Blink182. *hides*

I'm sorry, but ALOT of their songs sound the same. Anyone can say that to whatever genre they oppose, but I'm on the same side of music as them and I still hear the same fast tempo girlfriend song. Every time.


----------



## Takun (Sep 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Hipster metal is bullshit
> 
> Listen to grind or kill yourself
> 
> ...




I have one word for you.

Amesoeurs.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> This was all really just an exercise in futility I like to PUSH PEOPLE'S BUTTONS as it were
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I know. I agree arguing about music, though. :V

And yes, they do.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 18, 2009)

Nick said:


> Britney Spears kicks both ur music's asses.


I'll take Britney before any kind of emo trash.

At least her music is upbeat and danceable.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Amesoeurs.



Yeah you gave me a link before.


He's a review from YouTube 



> This is sooooï»¿ gay, but somehow catchy




It's like something I'd hear on the radio it's so upbeat and shit


----------



## Takun (Sep 18, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'll take Britney before any kind of emo trash.
> 
> At least her music is upbeat and danceable.



You make Jeremy Enigk sad.  ;~;  Y u do dis


----------



## Isen (Sep 18, 2009)

*siiigh*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2009)

guys guys listen to gero




it's awesome i promise

Five of your favorite hits as covered by Juntaro Yamanouchi & The Vomit Diarrhea Band!


----------



## Jelly (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHwpcXznGxk&feature=related

why is this fake

its a cool idea.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHwpcXznGxk&feature=related
> 
> why is this fake
> 
> its a cool idea.



That "brown sound" :grin:


----------



## DarkChaos (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd say Jonas Brothers, but I've never actually heard one of their songs, so I don't think I can say for sure.  But if Hillary Duff and Miley Cyrus are any barometer...
Anyone who likes Nickelback need only listen to any two of their songs at once.  Then you'll hear what we anti-Nickelback fans hear.

Regardless of the flack I may catch for this, I'm going to say Black-Eyed Peas' music is shit.  Shallow music for shallow idiots.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 18, 2009)

My Chemical Romance had a few good songs on their first album; the rest is shit.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 18, 2009)

Jona's brothers
Hannah Montana
Any other Disney crap or what not.


----------



## Barak (Sep 18, 2009)

TOKYO HOTEL !


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 18, 2009)

Dragonforce




















Yeah I said it, fuck you. :V


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 18, 2009)

Daft Punk. :V


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Sep 18, 2009)

Can't stand H.I.M., but I like their song "Rip Out The Wings Of A Butterfly"

It's too damn catchy!


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 18, 2009)

Mcfly.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Aaryn Skychaser said:


> Can't stand H.I.M., but I like their song "Wings Of A Butterfly"
> 
> It's too damn catchy!


 
Fixed ^^

HIM's okay. Not great, but alright.  That song is awesome, though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 21, 2009)

Death Cab For Cutie???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!??!!?!?!?


----------



## Benn (Sep 21, 2009)

The Wiggles...


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh, I thought of one: Devildriver. I like their song "Hold back the day" for some reason, but I just can't listen to any of their other stuff at all.

Also Black Dahlia Murder, I like some of their songs because the lyrics are funny, but most of their stuff really sucks.


----------



## Nick (Sep 21, 2009)

Scautty said:


> Um. Blink182. *hides*
> 
> I'm sorry, but ALOT of their songs sound the same. Anyone can say that to whatever genre they oppose, but I'm on the same side of music as them and I still hear the same fast tempo girlfriend song. Every time.


 
YOU'd BETTER HIDE!!!!!

lolz WHY Blink 182? There is so much good stuff about them. First, their drummer kicks more ass than 99% of every other drummer in any other band. They've got great harmonies and really nice melodic breakdowns in the middle of alot of their tracks, and unlike alot of similar bands, nobody really plays with their intensity nor does any other band hand such happy sounding music. (that I've heard)

They've got some great stuff. Adam's Song especially...and as for the girlfriend song...


Let's go, don't wait, this nights almost over...honest, let's make, this night last forever...
FOREVER, AND EVER, LET'S MAKE THIS LAST FOREVER!

^^ such a fun song


----------



## Dass (Sep 21, 2009)

Nick said:


> *First, their drummer kicks more ass than 99% of every other drummer in any other band*



As long as Neil Peart exists, that number will never be 100%. Neil Peart is around 1000000000000000000* the drummer Travis Barker is.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> As long as Neil Peart exists, that number will never be 100%. Neil Peart is around 1000000000000000000* the drummer Travis Barker is.



Neil Peart is so sick live.

But yeah. Blink is overrated so much it hurts. Travis Barker is actually a really good drummer, 'cause he's fast AND accurate, which is supposed to be impossible. But he isn't good enough to make up for how fucking generic they sound.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> As long as Neil Peart exists, that number will never be 100%. Neil Peart is around 1000000000000000000* the drummer Travis Barker is.



As the Cheetos Cheetah once said

''God there is no fucking drummer better than Niel Peart!''

and he's right.
i <3 rush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF-k4wg70rg
look at that drum-kit! amazing.

on topic

The Naked Brothers Band
my little cousin loves them, i have to listen to it anytime i have to mind her :/
but its more of that nickelodeon crap.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Sep 21, 2009)

Daft Punk and Manowar


----------



## yoka_neko (Sep 21, 2009)

...simply red  ugh
and westlife


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 21, 2009)

SpetsnazFox said:


> Manowar


Maybe I haven't listened to them enough, but right now I'd agree. They totally sound like a band I would love, but I have heard very few songs I like by them.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Sep 21, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> Maybe I haven't listened to them enough, but right now I'd agree. They totally sound like a band I would love, but I have heard very few songs I like by them.



I think they're kinda kitschy


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 23, 2009)

Despite my strong dislike towards Nirvana, I do enjoy Come As You Are only because it has a good bass intro. If it didn't have that, pfft. Forget it.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 23, 2009)

I hate Hannah Montana/Miley Cyrus and her father, Billy Ray, with an avid loathing. I hope that bitch dies of a coke addiction. I think of the possibility that her father beats the fuck out of her every time she doesn't make whatever extreme quota he has on her, is fucking hilarious. There's got to be a reason behind tickets that cost more than $1,000 for a FUCKING CHILD STAR.

Her and her father have caused much more damage than good to the American people. 

That faggot made 'Achey Breaky Heart' a national fucking anthem for every white trash piece of fail festering in the trailer parks across the country. 

And she has given little girls something to admire. That's just wrong. (Speaking of little girl role models, there has never been a good one. People were against Barbie when she first came out. Bratz was the anti-christ. And most female singers are too oversexed to be good role models.)

That closet dyke needs to have the most glorious fall in all of stardom. I want to see her hit the top... only to watch her go through more drama and scandal then Amy Winehouse, Britney Spears, George Micheal, and Micheal Jackson -- COMBINED.

Yes, I really fucking hate her. >:C


----------



## Dass (Sep 23, 2009)

Clearly many people didn't read OP before posting, or I am very curious as to which Hannah Montana and Jonas Brothers songs you like.

Personally, I can't stand Rap, but there are a couple Beastie Boys songs that break through that barrier.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 23, 2009)

Lil Wayne.  

He makes me want to punt kittens.  I'd rather kill myself than punt a kitten.


----------

